# Cornell & Diehl Junkyard Dawg



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Junkyard Dawg by Cornell & Diehl*

JUNKYARD DAWG
well, one of my sampler baggies from C&D, and i thought i liked it when i first smoked it, dedicated a smaller pipe to it (stanwell golden danish - like a short stubby canadian lookin' thing, rusticated)....
but, i hadn't smoked it in a while, and i don't remember why (i've got too many samplers, not enough mainstays as of yet).

so, after lunch, swung by the house for something, packed me a bowl in my stubby stanwell, and i'm off to work...

as i was packing it, i kinda stick the pipe in there, scoop some up, let gravity take its course, and then tamp it down a wee bit... 
i noticed as i was scooping my first scoop, there was a ton of crumbles of te 'cubed burley' down in the bottom of the bag. so, i decided to scoop some of that up. what i got was mostly a scoop of cubed burley - which reminded me why i hadn't sparked up another bowl recently, that stuff seemed hard to keep lit, i thought.
so, 2nd scoop, i made sure i got some of the virginia and latakia in there as well. 
tamped it all down, didn't feel like a 3rd scoop as my drive is only 20 minutes.

hopped in the truck, struck a match and it expanded more than normal on the charring light, so i tamped it back down, struck another match, it stayed lit the rest of the bowl.

NOW i remember why i liked this tobacco. it's got a TWANG in there, not a cuban cigar twang, but there's something in there TWANGIN' away, especially when i push it out the nose. i also love the "smokey" flavor that it has...

now, this is my nose-warming pipe, very short... the tobacco did not smoke hot, nor did it give me any tongue bite.. just that nice TWANG and smokey flavor... 
i'm new at pipe tobacco flavors, nowhere near able to pick 'em out like i could with cuban cigars... i guess that takes some time.

so, final verdict?
i will order a big tin of this and it will be a mainstay, calling for another pipe (or bigger pipe) to be used for this tobacco. i don't know why i wasn't smoking it more often.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

A nice review I will try some if it is that good.p


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This one is on my list to try-thanks for the review. I'm now inspired to get it ordered.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

This is a fairly old review, is it still on the "mainstay" list, or has it been since supplanted?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

NCatron said:


> This is a fairly old review, is it still on the "mainstay" list, or has it been since supplanted?


unfortunately, i haven't purchased any more of this since my tin ran out, but i intend to.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I went through the tin you sent me in the PIF last year pretty quickly. I bought some more when I was at C&D a couple of weeks ago. I will look forward to smoking it!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Smoked a bowl from an '03 tin I just cracked - bought it at Davidoff (thanks for the tip VS found it at the bottom of the stack way in the back - clerk was looking at me like I was an idiot - funny thing, he did not know the stuff was dated). 

This stuff is smooth - a nice sweet smoke with the burley nuttiness.....I didn't pick up an latakia and only a faint smell in the tin. I wouldn't call this a complex smoke but definitely something I enjoyed and can smoke a lot of. Burned real nice and dry. Oh, smoked in a Kurt Huhn ASP poker - really an excellent pipe - check him out some reasonably priced pipes with nice design and construction. I really like the cut of this tobacco, super easy to pack and light.....noob proof.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

"Twang".
Damn, I thought I would never see that bastard term here in the Pipe Forum.........


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> funny thing, he did not know the stuff was dated).


funny is that a LOT of cigar guys don't know that. i had to request that the local shop stop putting the price tags on the bottom of the McClelland tins. they go, "why?" i peeled one back and said, "date code - this tin is from '05." the guy had a stupified look on his face (he knows about cuban box dates) and quickly understood what i was getting at.

you two know what's funnier than that?
i just did a search for this very topic about 3 hours ago and was about to link someone to it in the "plumcake" thread. 
cool you dug it up, jeff.



Bruce said:


> "Twang".
> Damn, I thought I would never see that bastard term here in the Pipe Forum.........


i'm sure i wouldn't call it that now though, bruce.


----------

